# 2001-2003 Prius as electric Car



## bruceme (Dec 10, 2008)

In this mode it will only go to 35mph, and you'll have to offset/replace the normal hybrid battery, but yes, it can be an all electric vehicle. There are some full-on conversions that remove the entire power system and use a new motor/controller as well.


----------

